# Has anyone worked with Adox Bluefire film?



## Mitica100 (Dec 3, 2003)

Just curious to find out if anyone worked with Adox Bluefire 35mm BW film and whether liked it or not.  It's supposed to have grain so small that one can't really see it even in big enlargements.  I know it's used by the Police but one can also buy it from the Web.  I have the site:

http://www.adox.net/How-to.htm

Let me know.

Thanks,

Dimitri


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 28, 2006)

funny i googled Bluefire and found this thread, never used it myself, also they now have a 160iso 127 c41 film


----------



## Eric. (Dec 3, 2006)

I saw this the other day at the local shop. Thanks for asking i'm curious also!


----------



## manfromh (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.rangefinderforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3456&highlight=bluefire

Thers also 2 examples at the middle of the page. I would love to get some of that film.


----------



## myopia (Dec 21, 2006)

i am ordering a few rolls. why not.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't forget to order the developer too


----------



## Eric. (Dec 30, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:


> Do forget to order the developer too



Comes with the film. All in a nice little blister pack!


----------

